# Beware - a glitch that is being fixed....



## Paul Collins

I did a trip on Sunday night, picked up an older couple, both drunk from a private residence and the destination was also a private residence. On arrival at the pickup, I asked the name of the rider and they confirmed it as 'Julia' which is what I had in my app. I did the trip, after stopping twice on the highway to allow for the 'spew' and took them to their final destination.

5 mins after the trip finished, my fare went into review and the outcome is as per the image below form uber.

So it now appears that all a rider/account holder has to do is claim that the did not 'authorise' the trip, even though the riders had the app open and must have had the account holders login and password, that uber will not pay zip to the driver. I have been told by dozens of riders that they are 'using' their Dad's, boy/girlfriend account and and never paid much attention as to use someone else account, the rider must have the correct login and password details, thus authorised.

If word of this gets out to riders then every man and his dog will simply do the same to avoid any fare, surge or not. I am not the only driver that this happened to over the weekend and I have made contact with my uber management person to investigate.

As of now, on arrival to a pickup I will demand to see photo ID and if it does not match the rider name request, no ride.

This is simply a case of a drunk rider going, oh shit, how do I get out of paying for the surge and as I have said, several other cases the same have emerged.










It appears in other locations that uber riders have one time pin, that they must provide to the driver to verify the account holder, although still not sure how that would work if people share their account details with others. I would think a simple solution is to show the driver via the app the photo of the actual account holder. Simple...


----------



## UberDriverAU

A rider accepting 3.5x surge on such a long trip is quite unusual. I would have asked to see the booking in app. I would also dispute the fare adjustment because you took the requisite step and authenticated the rider by asking their name. That's all that Uber asks us to do, so the fraud risk should fall on Uber's shoulders and not ours.


----------



## lui6155

Bummer Paul, keep pushing/keep us informed.



Paul Collins said:


> I am not the only driver that this happened to over the weekend


Is that so/tell us more!



Paul Collins said:


> I have made contact with my uber management person to investigate


Does such a beast exist?


----------



## weekendnightdriver

Paul Collins said:


> I did a trip on Sunday night, picked up an older couple, both drunk from a private residence and the destination was also a private residence. On arrival at the pickup, I asked the name of the rider and they confirmed it as 'Julia' which is what I had in my app. I did the trip, after stopping twice on the highway to allow for the 'spew' and took them to their final destination.
> 
> 5 mins after the trip finished, my fare went into review and the outcome is as per the image below form uber.
> 
> So it now appears that all a rider/account holder has to do is claim that the did not 'authorise' the trip, even though the riders had the app open and must have had the account holders login and password, that uber will not pay zip to the driver. I have been told by dozens of riders that they are 'using' their Dad's, boy/girlfriend account and and never paid much attention as to use someone else account, the rider must have the correct login and password details, thus authorised.
> 
> If word of this gets out to riders then every man and his dog will simply do the same to avoid any fare, surge or not. I am not the only driver that this happened to over the weekend and I have made contact with my uber management person to investigate.
> 
> As of now, on arrival to a pickup I will demand to see photo ID and if it does not match the rider name request, no ride.
> 
> This is simply a case of a drunk rider going, oh shit, how do I get out of paying for the surge and as I have said, several other cases the same have emerged.
> 
> View attachment 163849
> 
> 
> It appears in other locations that uber riders have one time pin, that they must provide to the driver to verify the account holder, although still not sure how that would work if people share their account details with others. I would think a simple solution is to show the driver via the app the photo of the actual account holder. Simple...
> 
> View attachment 163850


That's ridiculous!
So do Uber think that the elderly couple hacked the account holder's phone number and password and get a free ride?
What authorization is needed aside from the password? This is just a pax's fraud.


----------



## Uber Crack

That's shocking.
Not sure but I think in America we get the money and uber would choke the loss. I've never heard of drivers taking the loss except down-under and London.


----------



## Paul Collins

Mmmm...


----------



## Who is John Galt?

.


Paul Collins said:


> .......I have made contact with my uber management person to investigate.


Excellent idea, Paul. 
.


----------



## Paul Collins

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> 
> Excellent idea, Paul.
> .


I am fortunate to have the personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane as you point out and I trust the issue will get resolved, however not all drivers, very few, have any personal contact with Uber managment and if I were to rely on the in app help, then there has been zero response.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

UberDriverAU said:


> A rider accepting 3.5x surge on such a long trip is quite unusual. I would have asked to see the booking in app. I would also dispute the fare adjustment because you took the requisite step and authenticated the rider by asking their name. That's all that Uber asks us to do, so the fraud risk should fall on Uber's shoulders and not ours.


Agree 100%.


----------



## Gryphster

I notice you are still paying Uber their $37.35 so they are lying about not processing the fare.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Paul Collins said:


> I am fortunate to have the personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane as you point out and I trust the issue will get resolved, however not all drivers, very few, have any personal contact with Uber managment and if I were to rely on the in app help, then there has been zero response.


Indeed. 
Thank goodness for that personal contact of yours in Über management.
And as you say, very few others are so fortunate to be in the position you are.

Hopefully this will be resolved without any acrimony or blame upon some poor Über staff member.
Heaven forbid if someone was to lose their job over this. 
.


----------



## Paul Collins

Ok, an important update and things get rather wacky!!!!!

I just had a call via the uber phone system from 'Julia' who is looking for her lost glasses. I confirmed that the glasses were not in my car and then asked her about the disputed fare. She has no knowledge of any dispute, or at least she says that now as I rather suspect in her pissed state she did in fact lodge a dispute. I think she is now contacting me out of guilt. She gave me her personal phone number and has offered to contact uber if necessary.

I totally understand that uber can not all get things right 100% of the time and I personally do not think uber are ever out to rip off a driver as such.
What this does show is that the process from uber needs tweaking, with no refund happening until reply communications with the driver.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

I never take phone numbers from a pax as I'm afraid that somehow it could get mixed up with a direct numbers to REALLY important places,and any way,the moment they realise who am I,they just "roll over" like a puppies shaking in fear.
As well as this all above uber knows that I can not be wrong,ever ,so that how it is.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Paul Collins said:


> Ok, an important update and things get rather wacky!!!!!
> 
> I just had a call via the uber phone system from 'Julia' who is looking for her lost glasses. I confirmed that the glasses were not in my car and then asked her about the disputed fare. She has no knowledge of any dispute, or at least she says that now as I rather suspect in her pissed state she did in fact lodge a dispute. I think she is now contacting me out of guilt. She gave me her personal phone number and has offered to contact uber if necessary.
> 
> I totally understand that uber can not all get things right 100% of the time and I personally do not think uber are ever out to rip off a driver as such.
> What this does show is that the process from uber needs tweaking, with no refund happening until reply communications with the driver.


Their normal procedure is as stated in your final paragraph so we can only hope that this unfortunate episode is a lapse on Uber's part that will soon be put right.


----------



## Bandy

They are thieves and don't give a stuff about drivers.
They're not far from ridding their business of just about all their drivers with their autonomous vehicles soon to be deployed.
They have been stalling all the way, avoiding any acknowledgement drivers are employees, putting on more and more yet paying less and less.
They are hoping they can fend off the inevitable until they go full driverless, then it don't matter anymore.
Go hard you oober defenders, you're all nuff nuffs in oobers eyes.
You think it's hard contacting oober and getting any logical reply?
Soon you'll be hearing crickets...


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Bandy said:


> They are thieves and don't give a stuff about drivers.
> They're not far from ridding their business of just about all their drivers with their autonomous vehicles soon to be deployed.
> They have been stalling all the way, avoiding any acknowledgement drivers are employees, putting on more and more yet paying less and less.
> They are hoping they can fend off the inevitable until they go full driverless, then it don't matter anymore.
> Go hard you oober defenders, you're all nuff nuffs in oobers eyes.
> You think it's hard contacting oober and getting any logical reply?
> Soon you'll be hearing crickets...


sorry Bandy,autonomous cars still bit ahead of the time,but there at uber HQ actually they have a working model of a autonomous "oober defender".
They have a few small problems as software is based on what the Australian navy is using in our submarines


----------



## Instyle

Paul Collins simply ask the customer to forward you the Uber emailed receipt. You have the customers full name, address and contact number send her an invoice with terms, if not paid within the agreed timeframe send to debt collectors.


----------



## Paul Collins

Jack Malarkey said:


> Their normal procedure is as stated in your final paragraph so we can only hope that this unfortunate episode is a lapse on Uber's part that will soon be put right.


Problem is multiple cases over the weekend.


Instyle said:


> Paul Collins simply ask the customer to forward you the Uber emailed receipt. You have the customers full name, address and contact number send her an invoice with terms, if not paid within the agreed timeframe send to debt collectors.


problem is she states she did not dispute the charge and there are three others (drivers) in the same boat. Sure, I could send her an invoice etc but that does not solve the greater issue of what has happened to multiple drivers.
The issue is now riders using others account and the delima that puts us drivers in. For example insurance. Quite a difficult issue really.

Uber will sort it out for me. I feel confident about that but the issue is the way Uber procedure works in these cases.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Paul Collins said:


> I did a trip on Sunday night, picked up an older couple, both drunk from a private residence and the destination was also a private residence. On arrival at the pickup, I asked the name of the rider and they confirmed it as 'Julia' which is what I had in my app. I did the trip, after stopping twice on the highway to allow for the 'spew' and took them to their final destination.
> 
> 5 mins after the trip finished, my fare went into review and the outcome is as per the image below form uber.
> 
> So it now appears that all a rider/account holder has to do is claim that the did not 'authorise' the trip, even though the riders had the app open and must have had the account holders login and password, that uber will not pay zip to the driver. I have been told by dozens of riders that they are 'using' their Dad's, boy/girlfriend account and and never paid much attention as to use someone else account, the rider must have the correct login and password details, thus authorised.
> 
> If word of this gets out to riders then every man and his dog will simply do the same to avoid any fare, surge or not. I am not the only driver that this happened to over the weekend and I have made contact with my uber management person to investigate.
> 
> As of now, on arrival to a pickup I will demand to see photo ID and if it does not match the rider name request, no ride.
> 
> This is simply a case of a drunk rider going, oh shit, how do I get out of paying for the surge and as I have said, several other cases the same have emerged.
> 
> View attachment 163849
> 
> 
> It appears in other locations that uber riders have one time pin, that they must provide to the driver to verify the account holder, although still not sure how that would work if people share their account details with others. I would think a simple solution is to show the driver via the app the photo of the actual account holder. Simple...
> 
> View attachment 163850


Not being paid by Uber is unacceptable. They are responsible for payment processing including rider account and payment verification - it's what they get paid commission by drivers to handle. It is not acceptable for them to take payment from drivers for this when they don't have payment issues with a ride but then try to push fraud costs back onto the driver when things go wrong. Sorry Uber, but no.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Paul Collins said:


> Problem is multiple cases over the weekend.
> I feel confident about that but the issue is the way Uber procedure works in these cases.


OMG!! 
This is truly beyond the pale!
How many cases have you actually been involved in Paul? As  The Gift  says above, this is just totally unacceptable!

(Just as a bit of a diversion, I am now really jealous of  Gifto , as I wish I had thought of my nic as 'The Gift'. It has a real ring to it and as I just keep on giving , it is more than appropriate. I think I am going to expand somewhat on this theme here, but I had better check with Paul first.)

Back on topic....


Paul Collins said:


> I am fortunate to have the personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane as you point out and I trust the issue will get resolved, however not all drivers, very few, have any personal contact with Uber managment and if I were to rely on the in app help, then there has been zero response.


I have given this particular point a lot of consideration and as I have indicated previously, I have nothing but the greatest of admiration for your endeavours, Paul. Having the personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane is an absolute must in a situation such as this. Additionally, as you correctly point out "not all drivers, very few, have any personal contact with Uber managment."

Now this, I believe, is the crux of the matter. You; through your unbridled business acumen and interpersonal relationship savvy have been able to tie down, what most drivers would consider the holy grail of Über driving - yes, "the personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane." This is a monumental; an extraordinary achievement in networking and one which every driver, I'm sure would like to have. I can't help but congratulate and applaud you for what you have achieved.

You are a leader. There is no question about that. Many drivers, I speak to mention your name in 'hushed terms'. There is deep respect. However..... I feel many drivers are a little confronted, or perhaps more correctly, affronted by the division between themselves and Über management in comparison to yourself, where you have reached the lofty heights. As an Über drivers' advocate, if you will; I am therefore asking, if you would therefore provide your mobile details so that we drivers may contact you directly as our interface or dashboard with Uber management in Brisbane.

I realise this is a big ask. A huge ask! As one of the many minions, I am merely beseeching what many others are too afraid to request. Like you I'm sure, I am also prepared to step up and reach. To reach for the heights. To sets my sights well above mediocrity and try and get "the personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane".

So Paul, If you would see it within your heart to provide a conduit between the coal face and some "personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane", I believe many members here would be eternally grateful.

Thank you so much for listening.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

...and I did not get my fishing gear last Christmas I was asking for ...
can you help ?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Paul Collins said:


> Mmmm...
> 
> View attachment 163869


I'm not sure who Tina Dial is, nor do I have any interest but perhaps in a situation like this, it may be better to deal with facts, such as the riders' contract with an extract as shown below. Refer specifically to the area highlighted in yellow:










I appreciate it is hard to keep on top of these things. 
.


----------



## Franco Cozzo

I am sure you can use your direct line to Uber Managers and get this resolved


----------



## Hugh G

Who is John Galt? said:


> it may be better to deal with facts, such as the riders' contract with an extract as shown below. Refer specifically to the area highlighted in yellow:


I too, in the past, have been given similar (mis)information from the UBERBOTS about other riders using a friend's/relative's account.

When I sent the UBERBOT the copy above showing the terms and conditions - their response was the usual the cover their ar*s "_As an independent contractor, you are in control of how you want to operate your private vehicle._"


----------



## Solarman

With all of Uber's so called terms & conditions, they have still, on a number of occasions, replied to me, stating the final decision "was up to me." Including transporting under aged children WITHOUT an approved, legal booster seat. Up to me? Seriously Uber? Why bother with terms & conditions then?

They wash their hands off anything & everything, which requires following the law, making a responsible decision and following the law. 

Let's hope London will teach them a thing or a billion.


----------



## Paul Collins

Now a couple of same cases in Sydney so the 'false positive' or glitch that has been explained to me is AU wide.

Uber management are aware of the issue and working to resolve it adding, that all drivers will be paid.

As on now however, I have not.



Franco Cozzo said:


> I am sure you can use your direct line to Uber Managers and get this resolved


I can and have, however it is not just an issue with me as several drivers from Sydney and Brisbane have experienced the same thing.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

"I will not be publicaly publishing my personal mobile number however I am happy, as I have in the past to provide support where and if I can."


Mr.Collins,you are a LEGEND and it would be not right to publish your personal mobile number.
There is so many other"Drama Queens" like Joan Collins or Collins Class Submarine or the guy who used to talk about old films,imagine how many people would waste your precious time.
Keep doing great work as for us merely drivers you are the only hope.
P.S. don't worry about your spelling mistakes,for us simple people it does not matter as we feel you are closer to us


----------



## Where to Mister?

Who is John Galt? said:


> the riders' contract


It's the riders contract, it places no obligations on the driver. And there's no clause in the drivers contract that requires them to enforce the riders obligations.

The issue of car seats for young passengers is a state law, so Uber isn't directing anyone to do anything, but a driver should comply with local laws.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Where to Mister? said:


> It's the riders contract, it places no obligations on the driver. And there's no clause in the drivers contract that requires them to enforce the riders obligations.
> 
> The issue of car seats for young passengers is a state law, so Uber isn't directing anyone to do anything, but a driver should comply with local laws.


that's the beauty of "Catch 22",regardless what the uber driver elect he (she) can always be punished for being wrong
I would recommend to everyone to read it,it is my favorite book since I laid my eyes upon in the seventies

I will make the effort to get the extract from the book where Catch 22 is explained.
Life changing


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Paul Collins said:


> Me Galt. PM me you issue and I will see what I can do. I will not be publicaly publishing my personal mobile number however I am happy, as I have in the past to provide support where and if I can.
> 
> I can and have, however it is not just an issue with me as several drivers from Sydney and Brisbane have experienced the same thing.


Thank you Paul. That is very considerate.

This is what I was talking about. Leadership. Not many have it. You do. You have it. 
Willing to take the risks and bear the blunt of any potential problems for the greater good of the driver partner brotherhood. I salute you. 

I humbly wish to offer some advice with your recent fare review issue. Now; as you are a successful businessman, I imagine the reversal of the fare is not really a financial drain. You would hardly be hanging out for a paltry $150. I realise the issue is much more about the injustice and the sheer and unmitigated ineptness of the Über 'machine'.  And that is what it is. Let's call it out. It is a machine operated by faceless persons of unknown origin hidden away in some far off bunker, dictating when and how we should be remunerated for our honest toils.

Just thinking about this is starting to make me angry.  And that, you see, is I think the difference between you and me. Your have this supremely confident relaxed air of the true leader, who can quite calmly and rationally address the situation, look at all options and then make considered judgements to resolve any conflict. And what I find truly admirable is your capacity to deal not only with the injustices directed at yourself, but you have found the time and energy to assist other drivers who have been similarly affected. This is laudable. 

This is the essence of a leader. Paul, I'm going to go out on a bit of a limb here. I truly cannot understand why you are not in politics. Particularly in Queensland. The state is in political decay. You only have to take a cursory glance at the waste and scandalous abuse of power by the incumbent Premier and her clique to realise that it is time for a broom to sweep through those chambers.

Paul, you could be that broom. Queensland is crying out for true leaders like yourself. Men who are selfless and dedicated. Men who are prepared to make the hard decisions; the hard judgements to lead their people forward. I know you have many business, social media and philanthropic interests, not to mention your media commitments; so any additional interest could be burdensome. Nonetheless, I would implore you, for the sake and welfare of our children and grandchildren to seriously consider standing for parliament. 

There is a whole army of volunteers whole would just jump at the opportunity of getting behind you and really giving this thing a push. Anyhow, there it is. Please consider it for the greater good of Queensland.

Now, about this reversal of yours. As you are so selflessly dealing with a multitude of dramas and challenges for the betterment of the driver partner brotherhood, I am now offering some energy and insights to assist you with this issue. I feel at this point, I must be totally honest and transparent. I am not as selfless as you, and although I would never attempt any sycophantic attempt to cultivate favours, I am attracted to your obvious toughness and mental integrity.

If I am able to learn from you, and develop the skills you have, I am hoping perhaps we may enter into some sort of mentor arrangement where I may repay you by doing some of the grunt work, which is obviously below you; thereby freeing you up, hopefully for a parliamentary career. I hope I am not getting too far ahead of myself here, and please, please let me know if I am out of order. 

Sorry, back on topic. The fare reversal.

Über Terms and Conditions
Last updated: November 4, 2015
This is a Contractual Relationship between the Account Holder and Über.
As I indicated above; Section 3 of the Contract - 
*
Your Use of the Services - *an extract*:*
_You are responsible for all activity that occurs under your Account, 
and you agree to maintain the security and secrecy of your Account username and password at all times. _​
*User Requirements and Conduct -* an extract
_You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons
under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers
unless they are accompanied by you. You may not assign or otherwise transfer your Account to any other person or entity._​
So basically, by using the service, the account holder *(not the rider)* has contractually agreed that: 

they are responsible for *ALL *activity that occurs under the account and;

they may not authorise third parties to use their account
Therefore, irrespective of who takes the ride on whose account, the account holder is responsible for the cost. Quite simply, it is out of the driver's hands. Assuming the above contract has not been updated since November 4th 2015 (I haven't checked) and assuming the wording is unaltered, I would do the following:-
Prepare the text of those two paragraphs and their (Über contract) source into a textnote or similar and send via the app process with a demand that the fare *stolen from you* be immediately credited back to your account. I would follow this up on the hour *every *hour with the same text, but prefaced with phrases such as mutual respect, dedication to exemplary service, unswerving loyalty and a few others in the kit bag. I am more than happy to provide some heart rending and excruciating samples. If you are not getting results, continue the same process (just basically copy and paste) but prefacing each with a statement that by this stage, you are surprised this hasn't been resolved as yet and common courtesy and decency would have dictated a response.

Using the above I would be staggered if this is not resolved inside of 12 hours. 

There is a plan 'B' so come back if it is needed. 
Happy to help.
.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Who is John Galt? said:


> Thank you Paul. That is very considerate.
> 
> This is what I was talking about. Leadership. Not many have it. You do. You have it.
> Willing to take the risks and bear the blunt of any potential problems for the greater good of the driver partner brotherhood. I salute you.
> 
> I humbly wish to offer some advice with your recent fare review issue. Now; as you are a successful businessman, I imagine the reversal of the fare is not really a financial drain. You would hardly be hanging out for a paltry $150. I realise the issue is much more about the injustice and the sheer and unmitigated ineptness of the Über 'machine'.  And that is what it is. Let's call it out. It is a machine operated by faceless persons of unknown origin hidden away in some far off bunker, dictating when and how we should be remunerated for our honest toils.
> 
> Just thinking about this is starting to make me angry.  And that, you see, is I think the difference between you and me. Your have this supremely confident relaxed air of the true leader, who can quite calmly and rationally address the situation, look at all options and then make considered judgements to resolve any conflict. And what I find truly admirable is your capacity to deal not only with the injustices directed at yourself, but you have found the time and energy to assist other drivers who have been similarly affected. This is laudable.
> 
> This is the essence of a leader. Paul, I'm going to go out on a bit of a limb here. I truly cannot understand why you are not in politics. Particularly in Queensland. The state is in political decay. You only have to take a cursory glance at the waste and scandalous abuse of power by the incumbent Premier and her clique to realise that it is time for a broom to sweep through those chambers.
> 
> Paul, you could be that broom. Queensland is crying out for true leaders like yourself. Men who are selfless and dedicated. Men who are prepared to make the hard decisions; the hard judgements to lead their people forward. I know you have many business, social media and philanthropic interests, not to mention your media commitments; so any additional interest could be burdensome. Nonetheless, I would implore you, for the sake and welfare of our children and grandchildren to seriously consider standing for parliament.
> 
> There is a whole army of volunteers whole would just jump at the opportunity of getting behind you and really giving this thing a push. Anyhow, there it is. Please consider it for the greater good of Queensland.
> 
> Now, about this reversal of yours. As you are so selflessly dealing with a multitude of dramas and challenges for the betterment of the driver partner brotherhood, I am now offering some energy and insights to assist you with this issue. I feel at this point, I must be totally honest and transparent. I am not as selfless as you, and although I would never attempt any sycophantic attempt to cultivate favours, I am attracted to your obvious toughness and mental integrity.
> 
> If I am able to learn from you, and develop the skills you have, I am hoping perhaps we may enter into some sort of mentor arrangement where I may repay you by doing some of the grunt work, which is obviously below you; thereby freeing you up, hopefully for a parliamentary career. I hope I am not getting too far ahead of myself here, and please, please let me know if I am out of order.
> 
> Sorry, back on topic. The fare reversal.
> 
> Über Terms and Conditions
> Last updated: November 4, 2015
> This is a Contractual Relationship between the Account Holder and Über.
> As I indicated above; Section 3 of the Contract -
> *
> Your Use of the Services - *an extract*:*
> _You are responsible for all activity that occurs under your Account,
> and you agree to maintain the security and secrecy of your Account username and password at all times. _​
> *User Requirements and Conduct -* an extract
> _You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons
> under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers
> unless they are accompanied by you. You may not assign or otherwise transfer your Account to any other person or entity._​
> So basically, by using the service, the account holder *(not the rider)* has contractually agreed that:
> 
> they are responsible for *ALL *activity that occurs under the account and;
> 
> they may not authorise third parties to use their account
> Therefore, irrespective of who takes the ride on whose account, the account holder is responsible for the cost. Quite simply, it is out of the driver's hands. Assuming the above contract has not been updated since November 4th 2015 (I haven't checked) and assuming the wording is unaltered, I would do the following:-
> Prepare the text of those two paragraphs and their (Über contract) source into a textnote or similar and send via the app process with a demand that the fare *stolen from you* be immediately credited back to your account. I would follow this up on the hour *every *hour with the same text, but prefaced with phrases such as mutual respect, dedication to exemplary service, unswerving loyalty and a few others in the kit bag. I am more than happy to provide some heart rending and excruciating samples. If you are not getting results, continue the same process (just basically copy and paste) but prefacing each with a statement that by this stage, you are surprised this hasn't been resolved as yet and common courtesy and decency would have dictated a response.
> 
> Using the above I would be staggered if this is not resolved inside of 12 hours.
> 
> There is a plan 'B' so come back if it is needed.
> Happy to help.
> .


This is absolutely OUTSTANDING,I would like to be involved in it too.My background is in Commercial Photography and I could design POSTERS for the Campaign and with some photoshop "MAGIC" get those submarines to despair for ever.
Anything with advertising do no hesitate to call me.
AWESOME,absolutely AWESOME and FABULOUS 
Probably a good song to get people to vote:




got to love Ry Cooder


----------



## Paul Collins

Uber have acknowledged there is a system problem are are working on fixing it. All drivers who were effected will be paid.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Uber have acknowledged there is a system problem are are working on fixing it. All drivers who were effected will be paid.


Thank you very,very much,even though I'm not effected by this problem and seems that because of your intervention I won't be in future, it is good to know that you keep every thing for us running so smooth.
Managers at Uber must be really upset knowing that you are keeping them on the "strait and narrow" by you direct line to them,but there is no "escape"and hopefully they realize how your WISDOM is helping to run Uber and I hope that they don't think about your Wisdom as I do about my when it was pulled out,-by God,it was painful like a pain in the a%$-.
Keep pushing them,we are all "rutting" for you.
Cheers


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Where to Mister? said:


> It's the riders contract, it places no obligations on the driver. And there's no clause in the drivers contract that requires them to enforce the riders obligations.


This is interesting. I initially read this and thought, oh, jolly good - it is a joke. But then I read it again and thought, no hang on, there may be some mystical or even celestial message here.

I'm currently learning yoga with a lovely flexible teacher and she is teaching me things which I never thought possible . It is extraordinary what the human body can do given the right stimulus. But that is just the beginning. She is also teaching me to try and focus my mental energies into areas which may be of benefit to all mankind as opposed to being so selfish and just concentrating my vitality and passion towards women. It is going to be a long road. 

I have found with many of the courses of personal development which I have undertaken, the extra money spent to have your personal instructress (I don't know why that word won't work) - instructor in a little dress - live under the same roof for her sessions of intense tuition and tutelage; is certainly an investment, not only in our realisation of dreams and aspirations, but it is also damn good fun. 

I'm not sure how we got to the yoga teacher. Nonetheless, back on topic. Oh yes, the riders' contract. As I mentioned, I read this above statement and started to cogitate on it this afternoon. This; as you would have now obviously deduced, is due to my yoga instructor in a little dress training. Where once, I would have just dismissed the statement out of hand, I am now able to reflect on it and disseminate it for any hidden meanings before making a considered judgement. I'm happy to say that this is personal growth at its finest and my instructor in a little dress looks at it with awe. 

The two of us were mutually involved in a session of cogitation this afternoon and we came to a wonderful conclusion. Several times.
I'm now happy to report the results of our communion. 



Where to Mister? said:


> It's the riders contract, it places no obligations on the driver.
> And there's no clause in the drivers contract that requires them to enforce the riders obligations.


That may be so. However, it does place obligation on the rider, or more correctly the account holder. In fact, without appearing to be pedantic, it is the account holders contract and as I have outlined to my friend Paul, * above * there is indeed an onus on the account holder to 'carry the can' so to speak.

In addition Über requires their driver partners to follow their (Über's) rules and regulations to the letter, otherwise, as you frequently remind us, there is the ever imminent threat of deactivation / de-registration / death by firing squad / decapitation etc. etc. etc. 

It is all very well to come out with; what some may call vexatious statements, but there are many here who are endeavouring to assist their fellow drivers *without *condescending statements. The riders' [account holders] contract does in fact, place obligations on the driver. When you have future negative issues with Über in this regard, please remember this post and come back to me; and through my yoga training, I will patiently and calmly assist you through your own personal minefield. That is just the sort of guy I am. 
.


----------



## Bandy

Who is John Galt? said:


> Thank you Paul. That is very considerate.
> 
> This is what I was talking about. Leadership. Not many have it. You do. You have it.
> Willing to take the risks and bear the blunt of any potential problems for the greater good of the driver partner brotherhood. I salute you.
> 
> I humbly wish to offer some advice with your recent fare review issue. Now; as you are a successful businessman, I imagine the reversal of the fare is not really a financial drain. You would hardly be hanging out for a paltry $150. I realise the issue is much more about the injustice and the sheer and unmitigated ineptness of the Über 'machine'.  And that is what it is. Let's call it out. It is a machine operated by faceless persons of unknown origin hidden away in some far off bunker, dictating when and how we should be remunerated for our honest toils.
> 
> Just thinking about this is starting to make me angry.  And that, you see, is I think the difference between you and me. Your have this supremely confident relaxed air of the true leader, who can quite calmly and rationally address the situation, look at all options and then make considered judgements to resolve any conflict. And what I find truly admirable is your capacity to deal not only with the injustices directed at yourself, but you have found the time and energy to assist other drivers who have been similarly affected. This is laudable.
> 
> This is the essence of a leader. Paul, I'm going to go out on a bit of a limb here. I truly cannot understand why you are not in politics. Particularly in Queensland. The state is in political decay. You only have to take a cursory glance at the waste and scandalous abuse of power by the incumbent Premier and her clique to realise that it is time for a broom to sweep through those chambers.
> 
> Paul, you could be that broom. Queensland is crying out for true leaders like yourself. Men who are selfless and dedicated. Men who are prepared to make the hard decisions; the hard judgements to lead their people forward. I know you have many business, social media and philanthropic interests, not to mention your media commitments; so any additional interest could be burdensome. Nonetheless, I would implore you, for the sake and welfare of our children and grandchildren to seriously consider standing for parliament.
> 
> There is a whole army of volunteers whole would just jump at the opportunity of getting behind you and really giving this thing a push. Anyhow, there it is. Please consider it for the greater good of Queensland.
> 
> Now, about this reversal of yours. As you are so selflessly dealing with a multitude of dramas and challenges for the betterment of the driver partner brotherhood, I am now offering some energy and insights to assist you with this issue. I feel at this point, I must be totally honest and transparent. I am not as selfless as you, and although I would never attempt any sycophantic attempt to cultivate favours, I am attracted to your obvious toughness and mental integrity.
> 
> If I am able to learn from you, and develop the skills you have, I am hoping perhaps we may enter into some sort of mentor arrangement where I may repay you by doing some of the grunt work, which is obviously below you; thereby freeing you up, hopefully for a parliamentary career. I hope I am not getting too far ahead of myself here, and please, please let me know if I am out of order.
> 
> Sorry, back on topic. The fare reversal.
> 
> Über Terms and Conditions
> Last updated: November 4, 2015
> This is a Contractual Relationship between the Account Holder and Über.
> As I indicated above; Section 3 of the Contract -
> *
> Your Use of the Services - *an extract*:*
> _You are responsible for all activity that occurs under your Account,
> and you agree to maintain the security and secrecy of your Account username and password at all times. _​
> *User Requirements and Conduct -* an extract
> _You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons
> under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers
> unless they are accompanied by you. You may not assign or otherwise transfer your Account to any other person or entity._​
> So basically, by using the service, the account holder *(not the rider)* has contractually agreed that:
> 
> they are responsible for *ALL *activity that occurs under the account and;
> 
> they may not authorise third parties to use their account
> Therefore, irrespective of who takes the ride on whose account, the account holder is responsible for the cost. Quite simply, it is out of the driver's hands. Assuming the above contract has not been updated since November 4th 2015 (I haven't checked) and assuming the wording is unaltered, I would do the following:-
> Prepare the text of those two paragraphs and their (Über contract) source into a textnote or similar and send via the app process with a demand that the fare *stolen from you* be immediately credited back to your account. I would follow this up on the hour *every *hour with the same text, but prefaced with phrases such as mutual respect, dedication to exemplary service, unswerving loyalty and a few others in the kit bag. I am more than happy to provide some heart rending and excruciating samples. If you are not getting results, continue the same process (just basically copy and paste) but prefacing each with a statement that by this stage, you are surprised this hasn't been resolved as yet and common courtesy and decency would have dictated a response.
> 
> Using the above I would be staggered if this is not resolved inside of 12 hours.
> 
> There is a plan 'B' so come back if it is needed.
> Happy to help.
> .


Haha haha, you crack me up...

WTF is tina dial?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Bandy said:


> Haha haha, you crack me up...
> 
> WTF is tina dial?


Bandy,  I'll have you know that this is not a laughing matter 

* Tina Dial * is on the preceding page. This is a very serious conversation!! Please pay attention!!

Please have the good grace to join with the rest of the Über Brotherhood in wishing Mr Collins all the best for his (hopefully) future career as the local sitting standing (one or the other) member for Coolum (?).

(With Paul's permission) I am already thinking about slogans. Perhaps you might direct some of your pent up machismo towards some media ideas for Paul's campaign. This is going to truly test us and we all need to pull together as a team. 

I hope we can count on you Bandy. 
.


----------



## lespaul

I postulated on another thread Uber are looking to boost cash flow by withholding trip fares pending review. Mine was a high value ride as well. It was passed and shown as part of the paid balance but my entire week pay was delayed. Now i see your thread concerning another reason for Uber to withhold payment for a little longer. I know this development has got you thinking, and i agree i think things have changed.

I have just checked. I'm still not paid. Uber collect all my rider fees up to Sunday, hold onto them until Thursday.... let me know if your event has delayed your pay.


----------



## Chrome

Why are more & more cases of this being reported everyday if Uber is rectifying problem, why is it getting worse ????


----------



## Paul Collins

Chrome said:


> Why are more & more cases of this being reported everyday if Uber is rectifying problem, why is it getting worse ????


Have you heard of others cases and where?



lespaul said:


> I postulated on another thread Uber are looking to boost cash flow by withholding trip fares pending review. Mine was a high value ride as well. It was passed and shown as part of the paid balance but my entire week pay was delayed. Now i see your thread concerning another reason for Uber to withhold payment for a little longer. I know this development has got you thinking, and i agree i think things have changed.
> 
> I have just checked. I'm still not paid. Uber collect all my rider fees up to Sunday, hold onto them until Thursday.... let me know if your event has delayed your pay.


Hi, It did not delay my pay, but the fare was not included as of then. It is in this weeks earnings now.
I do not think this (frae review/rider fraud) is an act of intent by uber as it is all too obvious.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Chrome said:


> Why are more & more cases of this being reported everyday if Uber is rectifying problem, why is it getting worse ????


I have given the solution to this (perceived) * problem*. Why are you stressing over this? Follow my instructions and you will be delivered from 'the garden of evil'.
.


----------



## UberDriverAU

lespaul said:


> I have just checked. I'm still not paid. Uber collect all my rider fees up to Sunday, hold onto them until Thursday.... let me know if your event has delayed your pay.


You're assuming that riders always pay immediately after a trip. There will be cases where a charge was attempted but unsuccessful due to a lack of funds, payment network down, etc. Riders won't be able to book another trip until any outstanding balance has been paid.


----------



## UberDriverAU

Paul Collins said:


> Master Galt, given your articulate support and passion, I am sure you would be happy to PM me your real name, home address and mobile number.


But then some mystique would be lost, and an old question answered.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Paul Collins said:


> Master Galt, given your articulate support and passion, I am sure you would be happy to PM me your real name, home address and mobile number.


Paul, seriously? Do you honestly think John Galt is an alias?
.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Have you heard of others cases and where?
> 
> YES,yes,I have heard of other cases,I heard uber drivers talking as I was in the airport toilet,do you need any details???What would we do without you....


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Paul Collins said:


> Looking forward to you PM.


Paul, this is absolutely fantastic. I can see that you are really getting onboard with this.
Again, you are able to look ahead and aspire to goals where a lesser man would just crumble.

In no way; no way, would I try to prevent us from attaining the ultimate prize.
However, I think we need to take this one step at a time.
Lets concentrate on Premier of QLD, before you start signing off as the PM.
.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Who is John Galt? said:


> Paul, this is absolutely fantastic. I can see that you are really getting onboard with this.
> Again, you are able to look ahead and aspire to goals where a lesser man would just crumble.
> 
> In no way; no way, would I try to prevent us from attaining the ultimate prize.
> However, I think we need to take this one step at a time.
> Lets concentrate on Premier of QLD, before you start signing off as the PM.
> .


I'm in,let's meet somewhere,that is going to be BIG
under no circumstances a scones should be used to attract a voters,we remember how it went last time


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

just talked to Malcolm,he is feeling relived


----------



## Bandy

omg...


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

I often wonder what is the point of having a great talents and superior mind if there is no one else with a talents and superior mind to communicate with ?
suppose a direct line


----------



## Paul Collins

Instyle said:


> Paul Collins simply ask the customer to forward you the Uber emailed receipt. You have the customers full name, address and contact number send her an invoice with terms, if not paid within the agreed timeframe send to debt collectors.


Thanks and I had thought of that, however as it turns out the rider did not lodge any dispute and had fully paid for the ride, so on reflection I am glad I pursued it internally.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

No idea why that is your problem and why you haven't threatened to sue them for taking your fare.


----------



## Paul Collins

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> No idea why that is your problem and why you haven't threatened to sue them for taking your fare.


Well it was just not 'my' problem as two other drivers in Brisbane had the same issue. All have been resolved and I think all drivers paid.
The riders did not lodge any disputes and it was (now fixed I am told) an internal software issue with uber.I think I took the right course of action as bringing the riders into it, who had in fact not lodged any dispute, would have been the wrong course of action.

I am not aware if the Sydney driver has had it resolved yet and I have been 'told' there are more cases of this.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Paul Collins said:


> an internal software issue with uber


You mean they were trying to see if you could be robbed.


----------



## Paul Collins

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> You mean they were trying to see if you could be robbed.


Ah no. I think it is software issue as described to me. To try and rob drivers via this method is far too obvious.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> No idea why that is your problem and why you haven't threatened to sue them for taking your fare.


to sue is a last resort when you can pick up a phone an talk to the ubers "Top Brass"....but I do suspect that uber managers call him more often as they know the caliber of this guy


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Thanks and I had thought of that, however as it turns out the rider did not lodge any dispute and had fully paid for the ride, so on reflection I am glad I pursued it internally.


Well,frankly,no one would think about you any less if you did not perused it internally


----------



## Bandy

I'm on my 3rd box of popcorn and my 2nd chocolate coated ice cream...


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Ah no. I think it is software issue as described to me. To try and rob drivers via this method is far too obvious.


Sir,would you permit to ask a small favor,new aap update is absolutely terrible,it is for a robots,not real people,whole day today I'm so pi#@#$d off,it is unworkable,-please help us-uber would not reason with us,small people-but you can do so much.
We are worry,uber have a big arsenal of software at their disposal,but what is being pinged by a greyball to a ping from a submarine zeroing on for a kill,that's the caliber of the person we hold you as our hopes
There is no one else to help us,please,please consider.
Thanks


----------



## Paul Collins

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> Sir,would you permit to ask a small favor,new aap update is absolutely terrible,it is for a robots,not real people,whole day today I'm so pi#@#$d off,it is unworkable,-please help us-uber would not reason with us,small people-but you can do so much.
> We are worry,uber have a big arsenal of software at their disposal,but what is being pinged by a greyball to a ping from a submarine zeroing on for a kill,that's the caliber of the person we hold you as our hopes
> There is no one else to help us,please,please consider.
> Thanks


It is my understanding that app changes (functionality) are not under the control of local Uber operations. Those changes are US made.


----------



## Thing

Bandy said:


> I'm on my 3rd box of popcorn and my 2nd chocolate coated ice cream...


Its like reading a biography of Clive Palmer  & about as riveting 

You lot keep clicking 'accept' to Ubers terms & conditions, so stop whinging & work harder - that is about all the rights you have being an independent contractor for this pathetic excuse of a taxi service


----------



## Bandy

Paul Collins said:


> It is my understanding that app changes (functionality) are not under the control of local Uber operations. Those changes are US made.


WGAF, it's OOBER!


----------



## Thing

Paul Collins said:


> Well it was just not 'my' problem as two other drivers in Brisbane had the same issue. All have been resolved and I think all drivers paid.
> The riders did not lodge any disputes and it was (now fixed I am told) an internal software issue with uber.I think I took the right course of action as bringing the riders into it, who had in fact not lodged any dispute, would have been the wrong course of action.
> 
> I am not aware if the Sydney driver has had it resolved yet and I have been 'told' there are more cases of this.


An internal software problem  that cancels the fare to the driver even though the rider has paid (& not made any complaint)

Does anyone else not see this as an obvious Uber scam / theft... How many hundreds of drivers if not more did this also happen to & probably has previously & will continue to happen to ???



Paul Collins said:


> Ah no. I think it is software issue as described to me. To try and rob drivers via this method is far too obvious.


More than likely a lot of drivers wont even complain, too scared they will get deactivated or punished, a few may complain once or twice to Uber who as we all know simply auto reply with some regurgitated garbage... "Thanks for reaching out, you took the wrong rider, tough luck, drive more to make up your loss etc etc "

I wonder how many drivers Uber successfully ripped off 

Its interesting that you complain because Uber originally told you the fare was a fraud & you didn't believe them - deciding to push it further & contact your_ 'Management friends' _whom you have direct contact with 

Yet when they say its a _software issue_, you just blindly cave in & believe that excuse


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Thing said:


> An internal software problem  that cancels the fare to the driver even though the rider has paid (& not made any complaint)
> 
> Does anyone else not see this as an obvious Uber scam / theft... How many hundreds of drivers if not more did this also happen to & probably has previously & will continue to happen to ???
> 
> More than likely a lot of drivers wont even complain, too scared they will get deactivated or punished, a few may complain once or twice to Uber who as we all know simply auto reply with some regurgitated garbage... "Thanks for reaching out, you took the wrong rider, tough luck, drive more to make up your loss etc etc "
> 
> I wonder how many drivers Uber successfully ripped off
> 
> Its interesting that you complain because Uber originally told you the fare was a fraud & you didn't believe them - deciding to push it further & contact your_ 'Management friends' _whom you have direct contact with
> 
> Yet when they say its a _software issue_, you just blindly cave in & believe that excuse


One have to have a view of the perspective of "The Big Picture" and Mr.Collins unlike you have and probably he is the only one chosen to see it.
We don't know what is being happening in the background when he says "its a software issue" but Uber knows that they have to mend their way as Mr.Collins can see trough uber like trough dirty glass.
We should feel so lucky that we have Mr.Collins on our side as can not even imagine what life would be if he ever abandon us or side with management as would be easy for uber to do as they are on the phone all the time.
Mr. Collins is a Constant Rock in this constantly changing time and if there are no pumpkin scones he will go far...


----------



## Paul Collins

Thing said:


> An internal software problem  that cancels the fare to the driver even though the rider has paid (& not made any complaint)
> 
> Does anyone else not see this as an obvious Uber scam / theft... How many hundreds of drivers if not more did this also happen to & probably has previously & will continue to happen to ???
> 
> More than likely a lot of drivers wont even complain, too scared they will get deactivated or punished, a few may complain once or twice to Uber who as we all know simply auto reply with some regurgitated garbage... "Thanks for reaching out, you took the wrong rider, tough luck, drive more to make up your loss etc etc "
> 
> I wonder how many drivers Uber successfully ripped off
> 
> Its interesting that you complain because Uber originally told you the fare was a fraud & you didn't believe them - deciding to push it further & contact your_ 'Management friends' _whom you have direct contact with
> 
> Yet when they say its a _software issue_, you just blindly cave in & believe that excuse


Well it was a software issue. Too obvious if it was a scam. 
All drivers got paid as far as I know.


----------



## Ant of Uber

Paul has gotten off his arse and done something about his payment shortfall. Good on him.

How many other drivers simply rolled over and accepted Uber stealing some of their money, and showing Uber that they can keep doing it?


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Ant of Uber said:


> *Paul has gotten off his arse and done something about his payment shortfall. Good on him.
> 
> How many other drivers simply rolled over and accepted Uber stealing some of their money, and showing Uber that they can keep doing it?*


He is a Chuck Norris of uber drivers,and he would go to fight into the ring as the X is already taken.
GOOD ONYA CHAMP


----------



## Thing

Paul Collins said:


> Well it was a software issue. Too obvious if it was a scam.
> All drivers got paid as far as I know.


Of course it was ... cause Uber said so


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Thing said:


> Of course it was ... cause Uber said so


I'm sorry but you are wrong


----------



## Instyle

Paul Collins said:


> Ah no. I think it is software issue as described to me. To try and rob drivers via this method is far too obvious.


Such trickery by Uber would _NOT_ be obvious to a driver at all. How can a driver contact a rider after a trip has concluded to confirm whether they have or haven't disputed a fare? You got lucky on this occasion by the rider requesting your contact via the lost item query.


----------



## Paul Collins

Instyle said:


> Such trickery by Uber would _NOT_ be obvious to a driver at all. How can a driver contact a rider after a trip has concluded to confirm whether they have or haven't disputed a fare? You got lucky on this occasion by the rider requesting your contact via the lost item query.


Mmmm... but then again we drop them at an address and as you pointed out, we have the option to contact them directly given we have that data or more. This would be the most stupid thing for Uber to do and 100% unlikely. Skimming 1 or 2 cents from millions of transactions daily, sure but this? Nope it was a false positive glitch and I trust it is fixed. No conspiracy here.

As for me getting 'lucky' I am not sure about that. I would have resolved it one way or another and Uber had told be it would be solved even before the rider contacted me. Do I trust the managers that I have a personal relationship with? Yep, 100% even if you and others do not. Your call.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

He is not "getting lucky",don't be a "Doubting Thomas"-he has a Beautiful Personal Relationship-getting lucky is when one "scores"ones only with someone far above oneself.
He should be a drivers Mr.President or at least PM


----------



## BabyBoomer

...just wasted 33 precious minutes of life reading this thread -def fun though!

Are you guys waiting at the airport a bit too much? 

Well done with the repartee though. 

As I explain to my passengers... Uber is the least discriminating company I know:

Regardless of your religion, skin colour, mother (or father ) tongue, they will try to rip *everyone* off -pax & driver alike! 

BB


----------



## Paul Collins

BabyBoomer said:


> ...just wasted 33 precious minutes of life reading this thread -def fun though!
> 
> Are you guys waiting at the airport a bit too much?
> 
> Well done with the repartee though.
> 
> As I explain to my passengers... Uber is the least discriminating company I know:
> 
> Regardless of your religion, skin colour, mother (or father ) tongue, they will try to rip *everyone* off -pax & driver alike!
> 
> BB


Do you drive uber? If so, perhaps reconsider that.
Have you any evidence or proof that the intent is to 'rip drivers and riders off' or is that just your opinion?


----------



## UberDriverAU

BabyBoomer said:


> they will try to rip *everyone* off -pax & driver alike!


Uber is very much an equal opportunity deceiver.


Paul Collins said:


> Have you any evidence or proof that the intent is to 'rip drivers and riders off' or is that just your opinion?


You've never heard of Upfront Fares Paul Collins?


----------



## Paul Collins

UberDriverAU said:


> Uber is very much an equal opportunity deceiver.
> 
> You've never heard of Upfront Fares Paul Collins?


No upfront fares in OZ and I really have not seeen hundred or thousands complain in the US. A few but not the masses.


----------



## UberDriverAU

Paul Collins said:


> No upfront fares in OZ and I really have not seeen hundred or thousands complain in the US. A few but not the masses.


You don't need hundreds of thousands of complaints for there to be "evidence or proof". The facts are, Uber uses Upfront Fares to charge the rider more, and pay the driver less. That's ripping both parties off.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Do you drive uber? If so, perhaps reconsider that.
> Have you any evidence or proof that the intent is to 'rip drivers and riders off' or is that just your opinion?


Mr.Collins!!!BabyBoomer should answer your questions without delay 'cos he does not know what he venture in to.
Such a slanderous accusations!!!!!!if anyone ever question the "greyball" or "bloodhound"software now we can clearly see how right it is to use in cases like this.
Please use the hotline to advice to go ahead but to be careful around Child Care Centers while looking for this Baby


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> Mr.Collins!!!BabyBoomer should answer your questions without delay 'cos he does not know what he venture in to.
> Such a slanderous accusations!!!!!!if anyone ever question the "greyball" or "bloodhound"software now we can clearly see how right it is to use in cases like this.
> Please use the hotline to advice to go ahead but to be careful around Child Care Centers while looking for this Baby


or maybe better to stop the hunt,can anyone imagine headlines around the World News-"Uber took my Baby"???????


----------



## BabyBoomer

Paul Collins said:


> Do you drive uber? If so, perhaps reconsider that.
> Have you any evidence or proof that the intent is to 'rip drivers and riders off' or is that just your opinion?


Sure ...plenty of evidence Paul.

1. Uber charge their commission on the GST that riders pay. This unilaterally changes the effective commission a driver pays from the already rip off amount of 25% to the obscene amount of 27.5%. This tax is designed to be paid to the government in full ...not to go into Uber's thieving pockets. Note Tax office complicity.

2. Uber are moving to charge riders an amount that does not accurately reflect the amount paid to drivers. This means that riders could potentially be charged at twice the amount received by drivers ...so both parties get ripped off equally (note how this fits my theme of Uber ripping off everyone without discrimination).

3. As we are contractors and Uber are "facilitators", they should be providing the contractors evidence of the fee charged to the riders.

4. Uber do not provide evidence of whether a ride originated in a surge area at that time. This should be a public record that is available for everyone to inspect.

5. Uber is currently being investigated by the FWC to determine if drivers are actually employees, and have been kicked out of London for unethical practices.

6. Uber take 25% of the profit of large a sector of the Australian transportation industry and pay it into an Irish account for tax minimisation reasons, and then a lot of that profit goes to the the US to help fund driver-less car technology that will put its current employees out of work. A company with real concern for its partners (who do all the driving) would provide the opportunity for employees to purchase as share of the company in return for their dedication and hard work. Perhaps then they may not have such an abysmal retention rate.

I could go on (there is a long list) by why waste my time replying to an obsequious sycophant. If you stopped trying to curry favour with Uber and drivers with your supposed benevolence you may have time to wake up and smell the coffee. They have no morals and they will toss you and all other drivers on the scrap heap as soon as it suits them.

I suggest you find another industry group to rescue. You wont be needed for too long.

Congratulations on having the personal numbers of Uber management. I'm sure everyone is impressed. You may like to consider that other compliments given to you were also said in sarcasm. This may not have occurred to you.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Paul Collins

BB
1. agree totally
2. not in Oz due to GST
3. we see the fees charged to riders via the receipts and web portal. always as they appear and match up with my trip s 100%.
4. not sure about this
5. ATO have ruled we are contractors. No drivers I know what to be classed as employees.
6. 25% of total fares goes OS, the rest is declared here as Uber Australia Pty Ltd income and tax is paid on it. $2.5 million 2015/16
Trolls troll. I get that.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

BabyBoomer said:


> Sure ...plenty of evidence Paul.
> 
> 1. Uber charge their commission on the GST that riders pay. This unilaterally changes the effective commission a driver pays from the already rip off amount of 25% to the obscene amount of 27.5%. This tax is designed to be paid to the government in full ...not to go into Uber's thieving pockets. Note Tax office complicity.
> 
> 2. Uber are moving to charge riders an amount that does not accurately reflect the amount paid to drivers. This means that riders could potentially be charged at twice the amount received by drivers ...so both parties get ripped off equally (note how this fits my theme of Uber ripping off everyone without discrimination).
> 
> 3. As we are contractors and Uber are "facilitators", they should be providing the contractors evidence of the fee charged to the riders.
> 
> 4. Uber do not provide evidence of whether a ride originated in a surge area at that time. This should be a public record that is available for everyone to inspect.
> 
> 5. Uber is currently being investigated by the FWC to determine if drivers are actually employees, and have been kicked out of London for unethical practices.
> 
> 6. Uber take 25% of the profit of large a sector of the Australian transportation industry and pay it into an Irish account for tax minimisation reasons, and then a lot of that profit goes to the the US to help fund driver-less car technology that will put its current employees out of work. A company with real concern for its partners (who do all the driving) would provide the opportunity for employees to purchase as share of the company in return for their dedication and hard work. Perhaps then they may not have such an abysmal retention rate.
> 
> I could go on (there is a long list) by why waste my time replying to an obsequious sycophant. If you stopped trying to curry favour with Uber and drivers with your supposed benevolence you may have time to wake up and smell the coffee. They have no morals and they will toss you and all other drivers on the scrap heap as soon as it suits them.
> 
> I suggest you find another industry group to rescue. You wont be needed for too long.
> 
> Congratulations on having the personal numbers of Uber management. I'm sure everyone is impressed. You may like to consider that other compliments given to you were also said in sarcasm. This may not have occurred to you.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BB


that is not an evidence,all those points you made Mr.Collins was in the process of fixing anyway.


----------



## BabyBoomer

Paul Collins said:


> BB
> 1. agree totally
> 2. not in Oz due to GST
> 3. we see the fees charged to riders via the receipts and web portal. always as they appear and match up with my trip s 100%.
> 4. not sure about this
> 5. ATO have ruled we are contractors. No drivers I know what to be classed as employees.
> 6. 25% of total fares goes OS, the rest is declared here as Uber Australia Pty Ltd income and tax is paid on it. $2.5 million 2015/16
> Trolls troll. I get that.


Paul,

To say that no drivers want to be classed as employees is pure obfuscation. The salient issue is that Uber is able to flood the market with new drivers because they don't care and currently have no responsibility regarding how much drivers earn per hour.

What is the point of having a minimum wage if the effect can be flouted by a sham contract. Surely all Uber would need to do is adjust their business model so that they don't flood the market and ensure that the minimum wages are paid.

This is the point of the FWC challenge and I sincerely hope it is upheld:

Cheers,

BB


----------



## UberDriverAU

BabyBoomer said:


> This is the point of the FWC challenge and I sincerely hope it is upheld:


As long as those involved are accurately portraying the "totality of the relationship", I reckon the FWO will find that most drivers are employees. Recent court cases will push the finding in this direction, and if they don't there are very reasonable grounds for appeal.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

BabyBoomer said:


> Paul,
> 
> To say that no drivers want to be classed as employees is pure obfuscation. The salient issue is that Uber is able to flood the market with new drivers because they don't care and currently have no responsibility regarding how much drivers earn per hour.
> 
> What is the point of having a minimum wage if the effect can be flouted by a sham contract. Surely all Uber would need to do is adjust their business model so that they don't flood the market and ensure that the minimum wages are paid.
> 
> This is the point of the FWC challenge and I sincerely hope it is upheld:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BB
> 
> View attachment 166019


such a young Baby but you might have destroyed a future of the future PM,how can anyone go on if the "Believers" lost their believes???


----------



## Paul Collins

BabyBoomer said:


> Paul,
> 
> To say that no drivers want to be classed as employees is pure obfuscation. The salient issue is that Uber is able to flood the market with new drivers because they don't care and currently have no responsibility regarding how much drivers earn per hour.
> 
> What is the point of having a minimum wage if the effect can be flouted by a sham contract. Surely all Uber would need to do is adjust their business model so that they don't flood the market and ensure that the minimum wages are paid.
> 
> This is the point of the FWC challenge and I sincerely hope it is upheld:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BB
> 
> View attachment 166019


I said no drivers I know, not all drivers.
There are many issues in regard to employee status. I got a$20k instant depreciation write off on my vehicle and so it is different depending on the circumstances.
It seems very clear to me that Uber would leave AU should we be classed as employees and I personally do not want that. Some do, but not me.

For any self employed person to calculate their overall profit on a per hour basis is stupidity to me.


----------



## UberDriverAU

Paul Collins said:


> For any self employed person to calculate their overall profit on a per hour basis is stupidity to me.


Why you'd do it any other way is stupidity to me. It's how to determine whether an activity is worth doing.


----------



## Paul Collins

UberDriverAU said:


> Why you'd do it any other way is stupidity to me. It's how to determine whether an activity is worth doing.


Ah no, in my app sales company and most other business I have had, time spent means nothing. Cost to setup, investment and ROI is all that matters.


----------



## UberDriverAU

Paul Collins said:


> Ah no, in my app sales company and most other business I have had, time spent means nothing. Cost to setup, investment and ROI is all that matters.


Of these two options:

*Option One*
Investment: $1K
Taxable Income: $10K/year
Time Cost: 2,500 hours/year

*Option Two*
Investment: $50K
Taxable Income: $75K/year
Time Cost 1,500 hours/year

Which would you rather have and why?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> that is not an evidence,all those points you made Mr.Collins was in the process of fixing anyway.


Indeed. And once again, this is where we can see the difference between Paul and all you other wannabes.

How many of you people can put your hand on your heart and say "I am fortunate to have the personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane."

None of you, I'll bet! All these other superfluous details are simply being dragged up out of petty jealousy.
Get over it you guys. Let's all get together and pull as a team. 
.


----------



## Paul Collins

UberDriverAU said:


> Of these two options:
> 
> *Option One*
> Investment: $1K
> Taxable Income: $10K/year
> Time Cost: 2,500 hours/year
> 
> *Option Two*
> Investment: $50K
> Taxable Income: $75K/year
> Time Cost 1,500 hours/year
> 
> Which would you rather have and why?


Hypotheticals.
Are you suggesting that the taxable income for a driver working 48 hours a week is $10k? Dear God, if that is your taxable income find another job.

I prefer my business.
Investment $40k
Net sales per year $100k
Time required 250 hours per year.
I prefer passive income for my business and I drive Uber, like many others (52% as part time) for a variety of reasons.

If you are an Uber driver and you are only making $10k net profit for 48 hours per week, you should not be driving.


----------



## BabyBoomer

Paul Collins said:


> Ah no, in my app sales company and most other business I have had, time spent means nothing. Cost to setup, investment and ROI is all that matters.


OK ...next obfuscations:

1. Whether all drivers don't want to be employees or all drivers I know don't want to be employees is irrelevant and inconsequential (and you know it -and why it's a wast of time trying to have an honest debate with you). The salient issue is that NO drivers want to be paid an amount that is less than fair -and in Australia we call that the minimum wage (or an equivalent amount of net income).

2. How you cost your innovations is irrelevant to the driver working 65 hours per week (probably 10+ of them idle at the airport), with a family to feed and car payments to make. That poor human may average $13.00 per hour and you know this is below the minimum wage, which is great for Uber (and employment figures) ...but not for those caught in the trap.

I might reply to further argument if I think it is worthy (if the phone doesn't ring ...it will be me ).

Cheers,

BB

PS ...this is a rideshare forum, not a forum for clever-dicks who (allegedly) make lots of money elsewhere.


----------



## UberDriverAU

Paul Collins said:


> Hypotheticals.
> Are you suggesting that the taxable income for a driver working 48 hours a week is $10k? Dear God, if that is your taxable income find another job.


No. It was a purely hypothetical scenario that noone would be happy with.


Paul Collins said:


> I prefer my business.
> Investment $40k
> Net sales per year $100k
> Time required 250 hours per year.
> I prefer passive income for my business and I drive Uber, like many others (52% as part time) for a variety of reasons.


Ahhh, so time is important to you after all. If you had to dedicate 4,380 hours per year for that $100K per year in sales, what's the bet you'd find something with a better $/time payoff?


Paul Collins said:


> If you are an Uber driver and you are only making $10k net profit for 48 hours per week, you should not be driving.


Completely agreed.


----------



## Paul Collins

BabyBoomer said:


> OK ...next obfuscations:
> 
> 1. Whether all drivers don't want to be employees or all drivers I know don't want to be employees is irrelevant and inconsequential (and you know it -and why it's a wast of time trying to have an honest debate with you). The salient issue is that NO drivers want to be paid an amount that is less than fair -and in Australia we call that the minimum wage (or an equivalent amount of net income).
> 
> 2. How you cost your innovations is irrelevant to the driver working 65 hours per week (probably 10+ of them idle at the airport), with a family to feed and car payments to make. That poor human may average $13.00 per hour and you know this is below the minimum wage, which is great for Uber (and employment figures) ...but not for those caught in the trap.
> 
> I might reply to further argument if I think it is worthy (if the phone doesn't ring ...it will be me ).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BB
> 
> PS ...this is a rideshare forum, not a forum for clever-&[email protected]* who (allegedly) make lots of money elsewhere.


I know lots of smart successful people driving for Uber. Thus 52% work 15 or less hours per week. Have you seen the drivers in Noosa? One has a brand new Jag, another in a BMW 940 and several in new Range Rovers. Quite sure they are not in it purely for the money.

1. It is totally relevant that a large percentage of drivers do not want to be classed as employees and even more relevant the the vast majority of drivers do not want to see Uber leave Australia in my opinion.
As for drivers wanting fair pay, well as I described before accelerated depreciation is important to many.
I have stated previously and still want I want $1.50 per km.

2.Trap? Mmmm... driving for Uber is a free choice. If it does not suit you or make you the return you want, leave.

No self employed person can claim that they make less than non wages and therefore ask for some systemic change.
Being self employed means just that and $ per hour is totally irrelevant in my opinion.

Sure, some are struggling and my advice is quit, get Newstart and find a better solution that fits your financial requirements. I would think that there are far more retirees driving for extra pocket money than those struggling to put food on the table.



UberDriverAU said:


> No. It was a purely hypothetical scenario that noone would be happy with.
> 
> Ahhh, so time is important to you after all. If you had to dedicate 4,380 hours per year for that $100K per year in sales, what's the bet you'd find something with a better $/time payoff?
> 
> Completely agreed.


Time is important to me but the measure of that tine to me is different to me and others I suspect.. I get to socialise with people and yet that does not factor into a bit purely looking at $'s per hour.
In fact some trips have cost me money as I have been generous to many. Recently a mother and daughter were going out for the first time since the dad passed away. I listened to the story, felt heartbroken and when we arrived at the restaurant, I parked, approached the restaurant staff and gave them my credit card to charge the meals too.

Not everything is about money.


----------



## UberDriverAU

Paul Collins said:


> I listened to the story, felt heartbroken and when we arrived at the restaurant, I parked, approached the restaurant staff and gave them my credit card to charge the meals too.
> 
> Not everything is about money.


That was good of you, but you also need to realise that you are in a good enough financial position to be generous like that. If Uber was your sole income and you had rent and bills to pay and mouths to feed purely from an Uber income, you wouldn't be in a position to do that even if you wanted to. That's reality for a lot of full-time drivers who don't have other incomes like we do.


----------



## Paul Collins

UberDriverAU said:


> That was good of you, but you also need to realise that you are in a good enough financial position to be generous like that. If Uber was your sole income and you had rent and bills to pay and mouths to feed purely from an Uber income, you wouldn't be in a position to do that even if you wanted to. That's reality for a lot of full-time drivers who don't have other incomes like we do.


Yep, I get that and thus why I push as hard as I can for $1.50 per km.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Yep, I get that and thus why I push as hard as I can for $1.50 per km.


must be hard to drive and be on the phone all the time but I suppose for good of all the uber drivers you have to keep lines open with uber "top brass"
Always imagined you as the man behind a steering wheel of a Big Ship not a steering wheel of the small car for a $1.50 per km.
All this big talk,hot lines,other businesses, drivers union,is this just a "hot air"????


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Recently a mother and daughter were going out for the first time since the dad passed away. I listened to the story, felt heartbroken and when we arrived at the restaurant, I parked, approached the restaurant staff and gave them my credit card to charge the meals too.
> 
> Not everything is about money.


I don't know what to do as the tears flowing down my face fell on the keyboard of my Pro book and shortcut it .Need anew computer,-preferably 1TB SSD hard Drive,8GB RAM



Paul Collins said:


> Yep, I get that and thus why I push as hard as I can for $1.50 per km.


you must be either the great altruistic human being or a person who never could do anything right except building an imaginary,successful world


----------



## Paul Collins

UberDriverAU said:


> That was good of you, but you also need to realise that you are in a good enough financial position to be generous like that. If Uber was your sole income and you had rent and bills to pay and mouths to feed purely from an Uber income, you wouldn't be in a position to do that even if you wanted to. That's reality for a lot of full-time drivers who don't have other incomes like we do.


Have you any data on people in this position? 52% in Oz drive 15 hours or less per week, so 48% driving for more. 
I really do not have any data in those that are 'depending' on Uber income and I am keen to try and find out. 
They really must be doing it tough.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Have you any data on people in this position? 52% in Oz drive 15 hours or less per week, so 48% driving for more.
> I really do not have any data in those that are 'depending' on Uber income and I am keen to try and find out.
> They really must be doing it tough.


you are only one who is in a position to find it out as you have a direct contact with uber.Please,find out as it would bring back a trust in you


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Paul Collins said:


> I know lots of smart successful people driving for Uber.
> In fact some trips have cost me money as I have been generous to many. Recently a mother and daughter were going out for the first time since the dad passed away. I listened to the story, felt heartbroken and when we arrived at the restaurant, I parked, approached the restaurant staff and gave them my credit card to charge the meals too.
> Not everything is about money.


There it is Paul! It is *not *all about the money is it?
That statement is so totally *on *the money!! I just continue to be awesomeated! You can see things which others have no concept of.
No wonder you are such a successful driver / partner and businessman. A leader in this field!
No wonder you are the only forum member who is able to say "I am fortunate to have the personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane."

You have the leadership qualities and capabilities that set you aside from all others.
I, amongst many others, am grateful, truly grateful for your vision and your fortitude in the face of adversity.
I just wish all you naysayers would get on board and follow Paul's example.
.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Who is John Galt? said:


> There it is Paul! It is *not *all about the money is it?
> That statement is so totally *on *the money!! I just continue to be awesomeated! You can see things which others have no concept of.
> No wonder you are such a successful driver / partner and businessman. A leader in this field!
> No wonder you are the only forum member who is able to say "I am fortunate to have the personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane."
> 
> You have the leadership qualities and capabilities that set you aside from all others.
> I, amongst many others, am grateful, truly grateful for your vision and your fortitude in the face of adversity.
> I just wish all you naysayers would get on board and follow Paul's example.
> .


when one put it like you just did Mr.Galt,well that makes whole seen to look different.Perhaps I was wrong in doubting Mr.Collins


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

it would be so much easier to live if one stopped looking for truth and settled for seeking a great fantasy
but then would you dare to listen to the truth to spoil everything ?


----------



## Hugh G

Paul Collins said:


> Have you seen the drivers in Noosa? One has a brand new Jag, another in a *BMW 940* and several in new Range Rovers. Quite sure they are not in it purely for the money.


What's a *BMW 940* ?

Been a bit of a Beemer fan myself over the years, never heard of it....

Neither have they....https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_BMW_vehicles


----------



## Paul Collins

Hugh G said:


> What's a *BMW 940* ?
> 
> Been a bit of a Beemer fan myself over the years, never heard of it....
> 
> Neither have they....https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_BMW_vehicles


My bad. Not sure what I was thinking. Maybe Volvo. Anyway, my bad. 
520i is still and expensive car for the Uber x he does as not much select on the Sunny Coast.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Hugh G said:


> What's a *BMW 940* ?
> 
> Been a bit of a Beemer fan myself over the years, never heard of it....
> 
> Neither have they....https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_BMW_vehicles


Nice cars the Beemers ,I have a direct phone contact with BMW Management in Munich,it's time BMW start making BMW 940


----------



## Paul Collins

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> Nice cars the Beemers ,I have a direct phone contact with BMW Management in Munich,it's time BMW start making BMW 940


They have considered it..... your contact in Munich must not be much good or not in the loop perhaps?
As I siad, my bad at it is a 520i.
http://www.bmwblog.com/2015/09/30/rumor-bmw-9-series-coupe-considered-for-production/


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> They have considered it..... your contact in Munich must not be much good or not in the loop perhaps?
> As I siad, my bad at it is a 520i.
> http://www.bmwblog.com/2015/09/30/rumor-bmw-9-series-coupe-considered-for-production/


my contact:she is good,she is my cousin,her boyfriend friend's girlfriend went to school and her teacher's son's son is the office cleaner in Munich and his friend,another cleaner cleans BMW offices,I could ring her anytime,she has a mobile
Not much different to as talking to some overworked AMBULANCE OFFICERS


----------



## Who is John Galt?

.
Is it my imagination or has the title of this thread changed?
.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> Is it my imagination or has the title of this thread changed?
> .


Option 2 applies.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

changing titles!!!!!-peanuts,walking on the water!!!!!,then I'm impressed


----------



## BabyBoomer

I’m in no rush to buy a nice Beamer to use as a ferrying car for potential spewers.

Paul, what search engine was that may I ask? 

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Hugh G

On your laptop: https://www.service.transport.qld.gov.au/checkrego
https://www.service.transport.qld.gov.au/checkrego
Apps also available for Android and iphone

Search QLD REGO CHECK


----------



## Paul Collins

BabyBoomer said:


> I'm in no rush to buy a nice Beamer to use as a ferrying car for potential spewers.
> 
> Paul, what search engine was that may I ask?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BB


QLD Rego Check by Department of Transport and Main Roads
https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/qld-rego-check/id919723338?mt=8

https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/qld-rego-check/id919723338?mt=8


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> They have considered it..... your contact in Munich must not be much good or not in the loop perhaps?
> As I siad, my bad at it is a 520i.
> http://www.bmwblog.com/2015/09/30/rumor-bmw-9-series-coupe-considered-for-production/


So exactly who do you talk to at uber?what kind of loop are you in?.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Hugh G said:


> What's a *BMW 940* ?
> 
> Been a bit of a Beemer fan myself over the years, never heard of it....


Mmmmm.....I'm not surprised that it would seem unfamiliar. It is not the type of vehicle that you would initially think of.
I believe the 940 is the ambulance class. This is currently under examination * here * and * here *.

I can understand that there is confusion, but hopefully our man will be able to get some clarity on this after reaching out.
.


----------



## Paul Collins

https://abr.business.gov.au/SearchByAbn.aspx?abn=49160299865


----------



## corsair

Paul Collins said:


> View attachment 166716





Paul Collins said:


> BB
> 1. agree totally
> 2. not in Oz due to GST
> 3. we see the fees charged to riders via the receipts and web portal. always as they appear and match up with my trip s 100%.
> 4. not sure about this
> 5. ATO have ruled we are contractors. No drivers I know what to be classed as employees.
> 6. 25% of total fares goes OS, the rest is declared here as Uber Australia Pty Ltd income and tax is paid on it. $2.5 million 2015/16
> Trolls troll. I get that.


Paul , sorry to digress slightly, but if I remember correctly , you said about 1 year ago that you would be using your contact with Uber management to increase the rates in Brisbane. If my memory serves me correctly you said that it would not be a good idea to ask for a rate increase to a sustainable rate, but rather that you would be negotiating with your "direct" Uber contacts for small incremental increases over a period of time instead.

Please could you enlighten us as to what rate increases you have managed to secure so far by using your special connection with the Uber management.

PS ignore that BS rate increase that Uber introduced nationwide for minimum fares, you were not responsible for that joke.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

corsair said:


> Please could you enlighten us as to what rate increases you have managed to secure so far by using your special connection with the Uber management.
> 
> PS ignore that BS rate increase that Uber introduced nationwide for minimum fares, you were not responsible for that joke.


That is a bit unfair. Paul has been responsible for many other jokes, if not that one.
.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

corsair said:


> you said about 1 year ago that you would be using your contact with Uber management to increase the rates in Brisbane.


Maybe he was talking about council rates. They have gone up haven't they?
.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

please,stop asking too many questions!!!!,how can he help us with this constant "bombardment" of unimportant "why,why,why"?,as he might loose the "leverage" he has with uber.
Do you remember what happen to John Hewson when he was asked one question too many???and John Hewson was an educated,smart men,a Professor!!!!!


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Who is John Galt? said:


> Maybe he was talking about council rates. They have gone up haven't they?
> .


ambulance rates maybe???,there was a men arrested on the Sunshine Coast protesting about ambulances...


----------



## UberDriverAU

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> Do you remember what happen to John Hewson when he was asked one question too many???and John Hewson was an educated,smart men,a Professor!!!!!


----------



## Paul Collins

corsair said:


> Paul , sorry to digress slightly, but if I remember correctly , you said about 1 year ago that you would be using your contact with Uber management to increase the rates in Brisbane. If my memory serves me correctly you said that it would not be a good idea to ask for a rate increase to a sustainable rate, but rather that you would be negotiating with your "direct" Uber contacts for small incremental increases over a period of time instead.
> Please could you enlighten us as to what rate increases you have managed to secure so far by using your special connection with the Uber management.
> PS ignore that BS rate increase that Uber introduced nationwide for minimum fares, you were not responsible for that joke.


I continue to push uber Brisbane on a $1.50 per km rate and so far, no rate rise. At every opportunity I get I argue for the increase and I am quite sure Uber brisbane are aware on my preferred rate as well as many many other drivers.
In the past I have also argued for a way to achieve the preferred rate increase, by suggesting that perhaps smaller incremental steps as you have pointed out. The objective is ongoing pressure to uber and that is all I can do.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Paul Collins said:


> The objective is ongoing pressure to uber and that is all I can do.


Good work, Paul. I'm sure at some point the pressure for them will just become unbearable and they will concede to your demands and acknowledge that they have been sparring with a far superior opponent. It is just a matter of time.
.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> I continue to push


Good grief Paul!!!!,push,push,push!!!!!,we all should be encouraging you to do more pushing.But like with any kind of pushing it is a hard work,I have seen my daughter being born.
Good onya mate


----------



## Thing

Paul Collins said:


> I continue to push uber Brisbane on a $1.50 per km rate and so far, no rate rise. At every opportunity I get I argue for the increase and I am quite sure Uber brisbane are aware on my preferred rate as well as many many other drivers.
> In the past I have also argued for a way to achieve the preferred rate increase, by suggesting that perhaps smaller incremental steps as you have pointed out. The objective is ongoing pressure to uber and that is all I can do.


One day you will work out 2 things..

1. your'e just a pawn in their overall scam, Uber can say they hold _round table_ meetings with _partners _and discuss issues. What changes? Only the things that they have already probably decided to change anyway... _Let the partners suggest it & we'll look like we have conceded to some of their requests _

2. rates will *never *rise in Qld - look at how much extra it costs drivers to start up & for the current drivers to comply with now.. & how much have Uber increased the base rate???? For their _partners _NIL, for themselves they added a booking fee AND increased their commission percentage 

Your time, your cars, your $$$ is what makes Uber function, without it they have nothing - & yet they exploit their _PARTNERS _to the MAX..


----------



## Paul Collins

Thing said:


> One day you will work out 2 things..
> 
> 1. your'e just a pawn in their overall scam, Uber can say they hold _round table_ meetings with _partners _and discuss issues. What changes? Only the things that they have already probably decided to change anyway... _Let the partners suggest it & we'll look like we have conceded to some of their requests _
> 
> 2. rates will *never *rise in Qld - look at how much extra it costs drivers to start up & for the current drivers to comply with now.. & how much have Uber increased the base rate???? For their _partners _NIL, for themselves they added a booking fee AND increased their commission percentage
> 
> Your time, your cars, your $$$ is what makes Uber function, without it they have nothing - & yet they exploit their _PARTNERS _to the MAX..


That may all be true. Would you suggest to not even try then?


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Thing said:


> One day you will work out 2 things..
> 
> 1. your'e just a pawn in their overall scam, Uber can say they hold _round table_ meetings with _partners _and discuss issues. What changes? Only the things that they have already probably decided to change anyway... _Let the partners suggest it & we'll look like we have conceded to some of their requests _
> 
> 2. rates will *never *rise in Qld - look at how much extra it costs drivers to start up & for the current drivers to comply with now.. & how much have Uber increased the base rate???? For their _partners _NIL, for themselves they added a booking fee AND increased their commission percentage
> 
> Your time, your cars, your $$$ is what makes Uber function, without it they have nothing - & yet they exploit their _PARTNERS _to the MAX..





Thing said:


> One day you will work out 2 things..
> 
> 1. your'e just a pawn in their overall scam, Uber can say they hold _round table_ meetings with _partners _and discuss issues. What changes? Only the things that they have already probably decided to change anyway... _Let the partners suggest it & we'll look like we have conceded to some of their requests _
> 
> 2. rates will *never *rise in Qld - look at how much extra it costs drivers to start up & for the current drivers to comply with now.. & how much have Uber increased the base rate???? For their _partners _NIL, for themselves they added a booking fee AND increased their commission percentage
> 
> Your time, your cars, your $$$ is what makes Uber function, without it they have nothing - & yet they exploit their _PARTNERS _to the MAX..


uber is a scam and it's time is running out,it's being dismantled slowly but surely,20 or 25% cut at the point of sale is criminal and as the cost of driving rising and the P2P transportation will be regulated to comply.I can not see anyone driving for a loss,this is the way our future is shaping.
Of course there are some people who are trying to build a political career hoping that no one notes that pretending to negotiate with the "gangsters"would appear as something as legit as negotiating with a Board of Directors and they are Heroes in their own mind only


----------



## Thing

Paul Collins said:


> That may all be true. Would you suggest to not even try then?


No, not now, not from about 18 months ago. You've tried, others have & its obvious that Uber don't listen to anyone - the only way to get them to raise rates is a mass exodus of drivers.

The only choice Uber allows you to make is to accept & ping or not, everything else is ...


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Thing said:


> 2. rates will *never *rise in Qld


if I had any influence with uber,or any kind of phone contact with managers I would tell them to rise the rates to $1.55 per km, so the drivers would love me,and increase uber cut to 35% across the platform so uber would make more money,win win for everyone.
So there is a hope for rates increase


----------



## Thing

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> if I had any influence with uber,or any kind of phone contact with managers I would tell them to rise the rates to $1.55 per km, so the drivers would love me,and increase uber cut to 35% across the platform so uber would make more money,win win for everyone.
> So there is a hope for rates increase


35% of $1.55 = 54c so you have raised the drivers rate by 1 cent .... yay


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Thing said:


> 35% of $1.55 = 54c so you have raised the drivers rate by 1 cent .... yay


Money is not everything,the other day I had two alcoholics in my car and after overhearing their sad story how one of them dropped the last bottle of the"Plonk De Vino" was my turn to drop and I did right in the first bottle shop ,swiped my card and told the sales rep to help those poor souls.
Perhaps everyone should try one day how good is to do something without expecting being paid and this is why is soooooooo goooooooood to drive uber.


----------



## Paul Collins

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> if I had any influence with uber,or any kind of phone contact with managers I would tell them to rise the rates to $1.55 per km, so the drivers would love me,and increase uber cut to 35% across the platform so uber would make more money,win win for everyone.
> So there is a hope for rates increase


Lucky you do not.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> Lucky you do not.


Of course,that is why we are lucky to have you


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Paul Collins said:


> Lucky you do not.


Indeed. Hallelujah, brother! 
Thank the Lord that you and you alone, are "fortunate to have the personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane."

.


----------



## Paul Collins

Who is John Galt? said:


> Indeed. Hallelujah, brother!
> Thank the Lord that you and you alone, are "fortunate to have the personal contact details for Uber management in Brisbane."
> 
> .


An assumption. 
Others including Michael Ah You and others that I have introduced have the personal contact details of Brisbane management.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Paul Collins said:


> An assumption.
> Others including Michael Ah You and others that I have introduced have the personal contact details of Brisbane management.


not everyone is a fun of Ayn Rand book "Atlas Shrugged" but I would recommend it to you to read it if you haven't yet


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Paul Collins said:


> Sorry, I am out of hay.


By all appearances, that is not the only thing you are out of. 
.....but hey....
.


----------

